# Just venting



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have some bills coming up and am struggling to come up with the money without going in debt. I hate debt. I have a very nice old made in Victoria 12 string Larrivee. It is by far the nicest guitar I've ever owned. I convinced myself I could live without it so I put it up for sale. I received a few offers for trades with cash on their end but none of the guitars really interested me. Yesterday I got an offer from a guy who lives in Victoria, seems to appreciate what the guitar is, and has made a very good offer with a guitar that really interests me and a decent amount of cash. If anything the deal is lopsided in my favour. Now I'm struggling to let go of the Larrivee. Life is about choices so I have to make a decision. I'm not really expecting any advice here. I just had to vent about this somewhere and my wife just says to keep the Larrivee but she is really an enabler for my guitar passion.

Here's a picture of the Larrivee:


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I will make your life even hard! Keep the larrivee and pay for the guitar you really like 
You live only once. 

But I was always debt free and would never wanted to go that route no matter what.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Listen to your wife. 

How long will be in debt?
How long will you miss the Larrivee?
How long before you can get a similar Larrivee?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

My wife still has $100k in student loans. If we'd waited for that you be paid off before starting a family I'd have been retired from the military before we had our first. Its all about what your priorities are in life and only you can decide that. Debt free or a million in the hole none of it matters in the end as long as everything before the end works for you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely guitar, that. I doubt I could part with it. Being debt-free is but a dream for me, some pretty rough times has prevented it, but I admire you for your discipline. I married an enabler as well, so I haven't much perspective.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

if you have owned the 12 string a long time Id say keep it, if less than 5 years say good bye-- play the trade offered is important as well... good luck and which ever you end up keeping "love the one your with" have fun...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

bigboki said:


> I will make your life even hard! Keep the larrivee and pay for the guitar you really like
> You live only once.


I've considered that LOL. It's very nice SG clone made by Basone in Vancouver. I really, really like SG's and this is a really nice one.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

jimmy c g said:


> if you have owned the 12 string a long time Id say keep it, if less than 5 years say good bye-- play the trade offered is important as well... good luck and which ever you end up keeping "love the one your with" have fun...


I've only had the 12 string for a couple of months. In that time it has been my number one for sure. I barely play any other guitars at home now. My problem with it is it is so nice I'm afraid to take it out of the house. I believe guitars should be played in public for everyone to enjoy. I've been playing my GS Mini and an Epiphone acoustic at open mics and jams but every time I wished I had the Larrivee with me. One time when I took it to an open mic someone sat on the case with the guitar in it and I freaked out. It hasn't been out of the house since.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> Listen to your wife.
> 
> How long will be in debt?
> How long will you miss the Larrivee?
> How long before you can get a similar Larrivee?


Probably never find a similar Larrivee. It is a very rare guitar. The L42 was only made for a few years in Victoria.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

A goegeois and rare 12-strings Larrivée ?!
KEEP IT !!!
;-)
I own two Larrivées (L-03koa and OM-09) : I love both !
It would take a bunch of money to let one of them leave for the moment !


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Sat on the guitar case?!*#*( Did you knock them out?

I too would keep the Larivee. Why sell a guitar that sounds so good to you? If the other guitar sounds very nice as well I would try to scrape the money together for it. 

I just bought a Ramirez 1a 10 string classical guitar. Did I need it? No, but life is short so I sprung for it. If it is a question of making a mortgage payment or the guitar, basic needs come first. Otherwise ...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Sell him half of your guitar. Then you'll each have a nice six string Larrivee.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have had many acoustics come and go-my plain Jane 1996 Larrivee L05 is the only one I have left and keeping it.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Do not sell it please, if you got it and you like it and is very rare, keep it. I understand "being scared to take it out" but that's ok, keep it at home and enjoy it dare. It is beautiful guitar.

SG - I thin you already have one. I understand is also unique one - but still.

Those are my thoughts


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

My thought is that if a guitar is too precious to play or even take out of the house, why keep it? A guitar is a thing that’s meant to be used and heard. Expensive glass figurines and rare stamps should stay in cases behind closed doors, not guitars


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I too hate debt, but that's a keeper. And yes, you need to share the music it makes with the world.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I've only had the 12 string for a couple of months. In that time it has been my number one for sure. I barely play any other guitars at home now. My problem with it is it is so nice I'm afraid to take it out of the house. I believe guitars should be played in public for everyone to enjoy. I've been playing my GS Mini and an Epiphone acoustic at open mics and jams but every time I wished I had the Larrivee with me. *One time when I took it to an open mic someone sat on the case with the guitar in it and I freaked out. It hasn't been out of the house since.*


Keep the guitar, get a stronger case and take it and play it. That's what it is made for. If you take care of it when you're out, it will last and you'll have the pleasure of playing it.

BTW, I am in the market for a nice acoustic 12 string at the moment. It's down to a Guild F-1512, an F2512 or an Alvarez.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

JethroTech said:


> My thought is that if a guitar is too precious to play or even take out of the house, why keep it? A guitar is a thing that’s meant to be used and heard. Expensive glass figurines and rare stamps should stay in cases behind closed doors, not guitars


Studio instruments.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My D-28 Authentic is about a $10,000 guitar. I just got back from a house party pounding the hell out of it. If I own it, its not too nice to take out of the house. I understand there are people who own guitars and agonize over any potential ding and are too anxious to take it out of the house. Thats fine its their guitar and none of use can tell them how to use it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> My D-28 Authentic is about a $10,000 guitar. I just got back from a house party pounding the hell out of it. If I own it, its not too nice to take out of the house. I understand there are people who own guitars and agonize over any potential ding and are too anxious to take it out of the house. Thats fine *its their guitar and none of use can tell them how to use it*.


Yes we can and we do but they don't have to listen.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> My D-28 Authentic is about a $10,000 guitar. I just got back from a house party pounding the hell out of it. If I own it, its not too nice to take out of the house. I understand there are people who own guitars and agonize over any potential ding and are too anxious to take it out of the house. Thats fine its their guitar and none of use can tell them how to use it.


Totally get that.

When I bought my first high end acoustic, I swore it wouldn't leave the house except for recording purposes, no gigs or jams. That didn't last long, first a few practices, then quiet gigs, then before I knew it, it went camping and to the beach. Surprisingly, it's not in bad shape, lots of little dings and scratches, and it's had one partial and one full refret, buffed a couple of times, and the machine heads replaced. It's also on its second case. Damned if I'm going to own a great guitar and limit my use of it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Totally get that.
> 
> When I bought my first high end acoustic, I swore it wouldn't leave the house except for recording purposes, no gigs or jams. That didn't last long, first a few practices, then quiet gigs, then before I knew it, it went camping and to the beach. Surprisingly, it's not in bad shape, lots of little dings and scratches, and it's had one partial and one full refret, buffed a couple of times, and the machine heads replaced. It's also on its second case. Damned if I'm going to own a great guitar and limit my use of it.


Thats my attitude as well. I took my d-28 authentic to a big campfire party last year and almost got attacked by a donkey (my sisters farm and her donkey) but it doesn't discourage me from taking it out. I've pretty much decided that this is the most expensive D-28 I'll ever be able to afford and I'll never be without a d-28 so no resale value is considered.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Probably never find a similar Larrivee. It is a very rare guitar. The L42 was only made for a few years in Victoria.


I understand "no-debt". I have never had a mortgage. Started in a two and a half room log cabin, with outhouse and sauna. Now I live in a brand new house.

However, 

THERE IS ALWAYS MORE MONEY! 

*KEEP THE GUITAR*!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

After reading the comments here I've pretty much decided to keep the Larrivee. I told the other party I would decide by tomorrow so I have one more night to sleep on it but I'm around 90% for keeping it. I've also decided that if I keep it I will not be so protective of it. I will be careful, but it will be played in public.

Thanks everyone for allowing me to vent and for your help in making a good decision.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> . I took my d-28 authentic to a big campfire party last year and almost got attacked by a donkey (my sisters farm and her donkey) .


I hate it when that happens .


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is the guitar I was going to receive (plus cash) in the deal. I wish I had the money to buy it. I’ve always wanted one of the guitars made by Chris Basaraba.

Basone Custom SG Style with Single EMG Made in Vancouver (In Canada) REDUCED


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Can you make a buy-back deal with the buyer? It allows you to buy back the guitar for the original price, and he'll give you first refusal if he ever decides to sell it. Gets you the money you need and lets you sleep at night.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good call, Kerry (keeping it). 

Electrics will come and go (so will the debt, hopefully) but a good acoustic will last forever. Like birds, once you've 'found your mate and partnered', it's not so easy to un-attach.




Mooh said:


> Totally get that.
> 
> When I bought my first high end acoustic, I swore it wouldn't leave the house except for recording purposes, no gigs or jams. That didn't last long, first a few practices, then quiet gigs, then before I knew it, it went camping and to the beach. Surprisingly, it's not in bad shape, lots of little dings and scratches, and it's had one partial and one full refret, buffed a couple of times, and the machine heads replaced. It's also on its second case. Damned if I'm going to own a great guitar and limit my use of it.


The first week after buying my Lowden, I took it to an outdoor park jam. All good, except for the hammered guy that pulled his chair up beside mine and starting swinging his headstock wildly around. I just picked up my chair and moved to a safer location. 

I take it out all the time, but I don't put in foolishly in harm's way while I'm out. And if I'm not playing it, I don't rest in on the chair, I put it away. Other than that, it's too damn good of a guitar to not let everyone else hear it. And it gets better the more I play it. I just don't know what to do with my other acoustics, they're getting quite neglected.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I told him I couldn’t part with the Larrivee and pulled the ad today. I don’t like stringing someone along like that but I was honest with him. I am in the midst of semi retiring, applying for CPP, and trying to figure out how to live on a reduced income. It is quite likely I may never be able to acquire a guitar like the Larrivee again.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I told him I couldn’t part with the Larrivee and pulled the ad today. I don’t like stringing someone along like that but I was honest with him. I am in the midst of semi retiring, applying for CPP, and trying to figure out how to live on a reduced income. It is quite likely I may never be able to acquire a guitar like the Larrivee again.


Really happy for your decision!
Good luck in retirement, Rock ON


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Good decision. Bonding with an instrument is almost spiritual in nature and isn't always a sure thing. When you have a guitar that you really connect with, hang on to it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

A couple of times in the past I had to sell some stuff due to unexpected bills. It sucks, but you do what you have to do to cover your bills. At the time, I really liked a couple of the things that I sold and expected to really regret doing so. But now, three or four years afterwards, there is only one that I even think about any more and then only occasionally (a particular Les Paul). There is another that I sometimes think about not because I miss it, but because of the neat factor of owning it (a limited run blue AC15 that was the first of those to come into Canada, but was otherwise no different from any other current AC15).


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I know your pain I had to leave our acreage and house because I was no longer able to maintain the house and yard. My wife got really ill and we were in danger as i also have a medical problem.
I did downsizing for 2 years garage sales Kijji etc and liquidated a collection I cannot replace. 
My recommendation is don't sell it.
Money problems have a way of working out. We have all been through that and most will admit their regrets.
Give it time it always seems to work out.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I took the Larrivee to a local bar jam Thursday night. It was awesome. I got to play War Pigs on an acoustic 12 string. Not often you get a chance to do that. It was a lot of fun but I think in the future I’ll save it for open mic’s or acoustic jams


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I told him I couldn’t part with the Larrivee and pulled the ad today. I don’t like stringing someone along like that but I was honest with him. I am in the midst of semi retiring, applying for CPP, and trying to figure out how to live on a reduced income. It is quite likely I may never be able to acquire a guitar like the Larrivee again.


Retiring is a job in itself. Takes a year or two to sort everything out. I, likewise, semi-retired for a year or two, before going "full-time". Really helps. Ease into it. You will love it once you are there.


----------

